# Die Cast Repaint



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up two of these die cast 56 Chryslers at Menards(like Lowe's). Second one was half off, both were white with blue roofs so I repainted one as you see here. While I had it taken apart I also painted the interior, it was all molded in beige plastic. You can usually find 55 Chevys/T-birds so thought it would be fun to have something different. Did have a problem with the repaint. I scuffed the blue top and the lower sides. Primered with Krylon and all was fine. THen shot the Krylon red and the roof got all funky looking. Had some lacquer thinner handy in the barn so wiped off the red and the blue was coming off also, so I rubbed all it off. Then shot it again with the red(no primer) on top of the white and it did fine. Guess the blue was incompatible with the primer or the red? Primer was over the blue though, oh well worked out well-I think!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jerry, that looks great. How much did they set you back. I recall Menards was usually pretty reasonable on pricing.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Jerry, turned out nice... Hope U won't be disappointed, but thats a model of a 55 Chrysler 300, 
not a 56...
Paul R...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave. $12 the first time, half that the second. They are die-casts. It was part of an American Grafittii set, I also got a 55 Chev and T-bird. Found quite a few Lemax figures also, so should be well populated on the layout this spring. Some of my vehicles are getting pretty beat. Just stripped a Hubley school bus I got at an antique show, will repaint it and maybe put in some seats/glass.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great









Nice color combo. 1:24 model? A little too modern for our late 40s to early 50s layout, but that sure is a sweet ride. 


I read the post about your troubles painting the roof. Seeing the model got me thinking that maybe the roof piece is all clear plastic with paint over it. Sometimes paint does weird things over clear plastic. Might explain why the red worked fine on the metal body, but not so fine on the plastic roof. Just a guess though.


I finally got around to decaling the Texaco truck I've been working on. I'll have to take some photos now. Looks great with the custom decals by Stan.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 Dec 2009 10:05 AM 
I picked up two of these die cast 56 Chryslers at Menards(like Lowe's). Second one was half off, both were white with blue roofs so I repainted one as you see here. While I had it taken apart I also painted the interior, it was all molded in beige plastic. You can usually find 55 Chevys/T-birds so thought it would be fun to have something different. Did have a problem with the repaint. I scuffed the blue top and the lower sides. Primered with Krylon and all was fine. THen shot the Krylon red and the roof got all funky looking. Had some lacquer thinner handy in the barn so wiped off the red and the blue was coming off also, so I rubbed all it off. Then shot it again with the red(no primer) on top of the white and it did fine. Guess the blue was incompatible with the primer or the red? Primer was over the blue though, oh well worked out well-I think!








Wow!! looking at that model brought back a whole lot of good memories of the '56 Chevy Bel air convertible my cousin and I shared for a year or so when we were much younger and could afford the gas!!! Same strawberry red and white colour scheme- I think that here were only four of five in the whole country!

Sigh.....those were the days........

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 
Wow that brings back some memories! I can see it parked in front of the A&W with a window tray and a roller skating car hop! 
Merry Christmas, 
Ted


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch there Jerry. I am always on the look out for items like this. Usually have good luck at train shows and getting them for 5 to 10 dollars. Walmart is another fine place to pick up cheap when the put them on sale. Also found a couple at our Publix food store. Later RJD


----------

